# A faire avant d'utiliser son i Mac?



## BzhMac (22 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je devrais recevoir mon nouveau I mac d'ici (très) peu, j'espère. Avant de l'utiliser, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a des trucs à aire à l'installation. Par exemple, faut il reinstaller mac os Leopoard pour supprimer les trucs inutiles (langues, péeriphériques...). Si vous avez des conseils, je suis tout ouïe.

Par avance merci.​


----------



## jolicrasseux (22 Mai 2008)

Surtout le laisser dans sa boite et faire un pèlerinage à Lourdes ou à Rome en signe d'action de Grâces... 
En tout cas, ne jamais l'allumer, ça l'userait.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Mai 2008)

Oui, des photos éventuellement.

Edit: Je ne vois pas l'utilité de virer les packs de langues... A la rigueur sur un Macbook Air SSD 64go, pourquoi pas? Allume ton Imac, simplement.


----------



## Liyad (22 Mai 2008)

Il est souvent conseillé d'inséré le CD d'installe, et de faire un formatage + installation. Apparemment, sa évite pas mal de problème


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Mai 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Il est souvent conseillé d'inséré le CD d'installe, et de faire un formatage + installation. Apparemment, sa évite pas mal de problème



Jamais fait, et sans aucun problème.
C'est plutôt à l'encontre du 'tu branches et ça marche', ça  :mouais: 

Te pose pas de questions et profites plutôt


----------



## Roulette (22 Mai 2008)

Je confirme je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui j'ai branché, allumé, et quel plaisir de ne pas trouver tout un tas de m***e du genre AOL patati patata comme je pouvais en trouver avant en achetant un nouveau PC


----------



## marc-book (22 Mai 2008)

Salut Roulette
 bienvenu 

Réfléchis pas trop, profites bien .
http://www.osxfacile.com/
http://www.macannuaire.com/    >  titrouvetou


----------



## tsss (22 Mai 2008)

les goûts, les couleurs .... 
je formate, j'installe ce que je veux :
exit langues et pilotes d'imprimantes inutiles (plus de 2go ....)
exit office 200X (c'est moche ça)
exit les applis d'Ilife sans pour autant les bannir à vie !
puis :
réparation des autorisations
mise à jour
re-réparation des autorisations
c'était mon goût, ma couleur, je précise qu'en faisant tous cela je profite déjà de ma machine !


----------



## guiguilap (23 Mai 2008)

Avec tes façons de faire, même un Pc devient plus facile à installer  !


----------



## koeklin (23 Mai 2008)

si ça peut t'aider ( quelques tutoriels vidéos) , ça aborde entre-autres le premier allumage du Mac: la première devrait particulièrement concerner le sujet de ce fil.
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/dupcaumac.html


----------



## beaunois (26 Mai 2008)

Je fais systématiquement une suppression de langues etrangères.
Pour cela j'utilise Monolingual un gratuiciel que l'on trouve sans problème par la recherche
sur safari ou autre.
Excuses mais je ne suis pas à mon domicile et je n'ai pas de lien sous la main.
Celà permet de gagner en clarté si tu dois procéder a la restaurantion des autorisations,
et aussi avec ma charge applications pour mon cas 3,6 ghz.


----------



## asticotboy (26 Mai 2008)

A mon avis la toute première chose à faire avant d'utiliser ton Mac (chose trop souvent négligée ...) c'est de te dire que tu vas utiliser un Mac, et plus un PC.

(si tu es switcheur bien sûr !)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

Je trouve de manière globale l'attitude de départ ( et les conseils prodigués )  assez étranges surtout concernant un débutant

OSX est costaud et" plug & play"

Alors apprends à t'en servir , maitrise sans risques majeurs

et après, une fois que tu connaitras bien le fonctionnement  et arcanes , tu pourras très éventuellement  réaménager certaines choses si vraiment le  besoin s'impose
 ( et en géneral y a pas besoin du tout)


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mai 2008)

BzhMac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je devrais recevoir mon nouveau I mac d'ici (très) peu, j'espère. Avant de l'utiliser, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a des trucs à aire à l'installation. Par exemple, faut il reinstaller mac os Leopoard pour supprimer les trucs inutiles (langues, péeriphériques...). Si vous avez des conseils, je suis tout ouïe.
> 
> Par avance merci.​



Rien à faire, 
Tu branches, tu paramètres tu configures time machine... 
C'est tout
A+


----------

